# Roamio Basic Out of stock, only the Pro listed at TIVO



## trippled (Feb 6, 2011)

Roamio Basic Out of stock, only the Pro listed at TIVO

Called yesterday to buy roamio basic, rep said out of stock, and no longer listed on tivo website


----------



## Yudoka (Feb 12, 2015)

They still have some at Amazon (probably other retailers as well). About $300.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

trippled said:


> Roamio Basic Out of stock, only the Pro listed at TIVO
> 
> Called yesterday to buy roamio basic, rep said out of stock, and no longer listed on tivo website


I noticed that earlier this week when a bunch of new Roamio Basics were listed on eBay.

Curious what price they were selling for on Tivo.com....found out....they aren't.


----------



## theroar84 (Jan 9, 2016)

I do not like seeing that at all... My roamios have been working so well... Not really interested in a upgrade...


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

theroar84 said:


> I do not like seeing that at all... My roamios have been working so well... Not really interested in a upgrade...


If you have roamios already, why would you care what is being sold?


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

Haven't been keeping up but did TiVo announce anything at CES?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

uw69 said:


> Haven't been keeping up but did TiVo announce anything at CES?


Nope.


----------



## bootman_head_fi (Aug 3, 2008)

jrtroo said:


> If you have roamios already, why would you care what is being sold?


In case he has warranty issues?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

jrtroo said:


> If you have roamios already, why would you care what is being sold?


If one of his breaks, he would want to replace it. Bad news for him if he's forced to degrade to a Bolt with fewer tuners, smaller (2.5") hard drive, and a displeasing aesthetic because he couldn't buy a lifetimed Roamio for a reasonable price.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

bootman_head_fi said:


> In case he has warranty issues?


TiVo will have refurbished units to cover warranty issues. No need to worry about that.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ej42137 said:


> If one of his breaks, he would want to replace it. Bad news for him if he's forced to degrade to a Bolt with fewer tuners, smaller (2.5") hard drive, and a displeasing aesthetic because he couldn't buy a lifetimed Roamio for a reasonable price.


Roamio Pro units are still available and the last someone posted could be bought by existing users with lifetime for $600. So no issues for someone replacing a Roamio Plus/Pro still with a new unit. And regardless of what anyone's personal opinion of the Bolt's appearance is, it is in fact a significant upgrade to a Roamio or Roamio OTA. So no "degrading" necessary, regardless of what unit you need to replace. Now price is another matter, someone needing to replace a Roamio or Roamio OTA that has lifetime today is in for a real shock .


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> If one of his breaks, he would want to replace it. Bad news for him if he's forced to degrade to a Bolt with fewer tuners, smaller (2.5") hard drive, and a displeasing aesthetic because he couldn't buy a lifetimed Roamio for a reasonable price.


Aside from the aesthetics, I replaced my Roamio Pro with two Bolts. And am glad I did. I have 8TB between both Bolts and eight tuners. COmpared to 5TB and six tuners in my Roamio Pro. I just need to sell my Lifetime Roamio Pro sometime this quarter.

When the new model comes out, with more tuners , as a replacement for the ROamio Pro, then I might switch back from two Bolts to one of those.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

atmuscarella said:


> Roamio Pro units are still available and the last someone posted could be bought by existing users with lifetime for $600. So no issues for someone replacing a Roamio Plus/Pro still with a new unit. And regardless of what anyone's personal opinion of the Bolt's appearance is, it is in fact a significant upgrade to a Roamio or Roamio OTA. So no "degrading" necessary, regardless of what unit you need to replace. Now price is another matter, someone needing to replace a Roamio or Roamio OTA that has lifetime today is in for a real shock .





aaronwt said:


> Aside from the aesthetics, I replaced my Roamio Pro with two Bolts. And am glad I did. I have 8TB between both Bolts and eight tuners. COmpared to 5TB and six tuners in my Roamio Pro. I just need to sell my Lifetime Roamio Pro sometime this quarter.
> 
> When the new model comes out, with more tuners , as a replacement for the ROamio Pro, then I might switch back from two Bolts to one of those.


You two are entitled to your own opinions, wrong-headed as they may be. The point is that OP & I do not share them, which is the answer to the questioner's question.

4k and a faster process are lovely, but more storage and two more tuners are more important to me. If I have two TiVos, I'd rather they have twelve tuners and 12 TB than eight tuners and six TB. In fact I do have two Roamios, and because my primary has six tuners I only have to move a couple of One Passes to the alternate; if there were only four tuners on the primary the juggling would be significantly more complicated. Neither I nor Ira Bahr consider the Bolt an upgrade from the Roamio Pro. Apropos of nothing, are either of you familiar with the term "cognitive dissonance"?

But don't get me wrong, if you like the Bolt more power to you. I will undoubted get one when 4k becomes more common, and I appreciate the smaller form-factor and more responsive UI; plus I would love to have Skip Mode available now and not in some nebulous future. Let's wait and see what the next few quarters reveal, shall we?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ej42137 said:


> You two are entitled to your own opinions, wrong-headed as they may be. The point is that OP & I do not share them, which is the answer to the questioner's question.


What question? The OP was just stating a fact no question at all.



ej42137 said:


> 4k and a faster process are lovely, but more storage and two more tuners are more important to me. If I have two TiVos, I'd rather they have twelve tuners and 12 TB than eight tuners and six TB. In fact I do have two Roamios, and because my primary has six tuners I only have to move a couple of One Passes to the alternate; if there were only four tuners on the primary the juggling would be significantly more complicated. Neither I nor Ira Bahr consider the Bolt an upgrade from the Roamio Pro. Apropos of nothing, are either of you familiar with the term "cognitive dissonance"?


While I happen to agree with you that the Bolt was not intended to be and is not a upgrade/replacement for the Roamio Plus/Pro you do realize you are the only one taking about those units right? All the other posts mentioned Roamio units which the Bolt is certainly designed to be and is an upgrade/replacement for. Like I said anyone who has to replace a Roamio Plus/Pro can still buy another Roamio Pro. So anyone who needs to replace any of the various Roamio models can do so with an equal or superior unit.



ej42137 said:


> But don't get me wrong, if you like the Bolt more power to you. I will undoubted get one when 4k becomes more common, and I appreciate the smaller form-factor and more responsive UI; plus I would love to have Skip Mode available now and not in some nebulous future. Let's wait and see what the next few quarters reveal, shall we?


Yes I do like my Bolt it is better than my Roamio which I also find to be a very good DVR.

The Roamio Plus/Pro units sound great but being OTA they really don't do me much good, my guess is if TiVo releases a Bolt Pro it will also be cable only and again do me little good. So from my point of view the Bolt is the best TiVo DVR I am likely to see for at least several years.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes. Tivo never said the Bolt was a replacement for the Roamio Pro. Which is why I need two of them to meet and exceed the capabilities of my Pro. But the Bolt obviously is a replacement for the Basic.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Yes. Tivo never said the Bolt was a replacement for the Roamio Pro. Which is why I need two of them to meet and exceed the capabilities of my Pro. But the Bolt obviously is a replacement for the Basic.


 2 Bolts still don't exceed Roamio Pro/Plus because the built in Stream in Bolt still has pretty severe limitations right now. (Not that the Roamio built in Stream is without issues either, especially for OOH use).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moyekj said:


> 2 Bolts still don't exceed Roamio Pro/Plus because the built in Stream in Bolt still has pretty severe limitations right now. (Not that the Roamio built in Stream is without issues either, especially for OOH use).


It does two streams. At least in home.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> It does two streams. At least in home.


 Versus 4 in Roamios. Also last I heard it can't transcode for other machines on your network either unless that has changed recently. Plus I think there are other limitations for OOH streaming.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Versus 4 in Roamios. Also last I heard it can't transcode for other machines on your network either unless that has changed recently. Plus I think there are other limitations for OOH streaming.


Yes. I have two Bolts so four streams. The idea is that two Bolts more than replace my one ROamio Pro. The only place it is lacking is with the streaming. Where it won't stream from other TiVos.(plus OOTH, not sure about that since I haven't tested it in a while).

For now at least with the commercial skip option, that is what was the biggest push for me to get the Bolts. Now that I have a UHD TV, that also helps too. But if the Roamio Pro had Quick mode and SKip mode from the time the Bolt was launched, I would not have even considered replacing the Pro back then.

Because in the end it certainly has been a hassle with the Bolt and the eBay scam. And also Returning one to BestBuy. And now I might need to return another Bolt to Best Buy just so I can purchase it a new one again to get the $50 gift card. Which sounds crazy to me but that is what they told me I needed to do in the store(I contacted customer service and they are supposed to get back to me soon.) But if I have to I will certainly return a perfectly working Bolt, and buy a new sealed unit just to get the extra $50 off. But it doesn't make much sense to me why the local BestBuy would prefer me to do that


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

ej42137 said:


> You two are entitled to your own opinions, wrong-headed as they may be. The point is that OP & I do not share them, which is the answer to the questioner's question.
> 
> 4k and a faster process are lovely, but more storage and two more tuners are more important to me. If I have two TiVos, I'd rather they have twelve tuners and 12 TB than eight tuners and six TB. In fact I do have two Roamios, and because my primary has six tuners I only have to move a couple of One Passes to the alternate; if there were only four tuners on the primary the juggling would be significantly more complicated. Neither I nor Ira Bahr consider the Bolt an upgrade from the Roamio Pro. Apropos of nothing, are either of you familiar with the term "cognitive dissonance"?
> 
> But don't get me wrong, if you like the Bolt more power to you. I will undoubted get one when 4k becomes more common, and I appreciate the smaller form-factor and more responsive UI; plus I would love to have Skip Mode available now and not in some nebulous future. Let's wait and see what the next few quarters reveal, shall we?


I, for one, totally get your point. The Bolt is a different "experience" from the Roamios and can be felt to be an inferior "experience" compared to the Roamios, despite whatever new features. Of course, others feel it to be only the most positive upgrade ever with TiVo with no cons. To each his own.

I have to say that when the Roamio came out, it was the first TiVo DVR I really wanted since the S3 648. The Premiers did not have me salivating in the least. I got them because I needed more boxes. The Bolt does absolutely nothing for me. On the other hand, I expect the forthcoming "power user" Bolts should make more of an impression, but at this point I can't think of anything more than tuner count and HDD size, and, maybe, better form factor. It seems the killer features are already part of the current Bolt.

However, I feel absolutely no loss, and no desire of getting ANY of the Bolts because of TiVo's new, outrageous, pricing. I am glad I invested in the 2 Roamios I have (and still use my S3 and Premiere models) because they are very fine, late generation DVR's with great features and decent UI. Frankly, after TiVo announced their new pricing, I am done getting or upgrading to any new/Bolt TiVo's. I will just keep the TiVo's I have until they pry them from "_my cold dying hands_." Ever since the Haxe fix, my Premieres function almost like Roamios and are now really good DVR's.

I am considering the forthcoming Magnavox OTA HD DVR with DVD burner. Kind of like the old TiVo's that had a DVD burner. I'll also be getting an H3, but absolutely no future TiVo's in my plans, and it is all because of the really bad pricing. FWIW, I don't think the Bolt will save TiVo, and, again, because of the high pricing.


----------

